# o2 sensor problems?



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

I seem to be burning more fuel than usual... I put a volt meter inline with my o2 sensor and got .25V at idle and fluctuate between .10 and .35 v with rev-up ... are these normal values.... I thought I should get 1.0 v at idle?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The O2 sensor signal varies continuously as the ECU adjusts the A/F mixture. At 2000 rpm it goes from 0 to 1 v twice per second.

You need to use a very high impedance meter to measure the voltage, and the ground should be to the engine. It would be better to check it off the ECU terminals 46 (O2 sensor) and 43 (engine ground). If you use a digital voltmeter, it should read over 0.6v at least once every 10 seconds and less than 0.35v at least once every 10 seconds at 2000 rpm.

Lew


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello,
If the O2 sensor has been in there for more than 50k miles I would probably consider replacing it. Although, a premium concentrated fuel system cleaner such as 44K from BG can clean up the O2 sensor and even the catalytic converter. Your readings are a little on the high side for a well maintained car. I would consider giving it a tune up with new plugs, filters (oil, air, & fuel), distributor cap and rotor.
Troy


----------

